# What is the go-to lighting/music control software/hardware these days



## ThinBlueLineHaunter (Sep 12, 2018)

Nowadays, Light-O-Rama is what is being used for synchronized lights and music. It’s an all in one box containing controller and cords for 16 channels and many boxes can be linked together. It’s run off of Windows OS but it can also be put on an SD card. It’s what I use and from what I’ve seen the majority use. There are those more technically inclined than me who use pi and make their own boards and software but for someone who does not have the time or knowledge, LOR works great.


----------



## ghostlland820 (Jan 11, 2014)

There's a bit of a learning curve, but I use what ThinBlueLineHaunter suggested -- Light-O-Rama. Here's a get-acquainted video I made on using the controller and software:


----------



## ozaz (Apr 26, 2016)

xLights - Mainly because its completely free, no matter how many controllers or pixels you have.
It's also frequently updated, there are countless video how-tos, and it has a massive user base that are very helpful.
There's also versions for Windows, Mac and Linux.
Once you've programmed your sequence, you can easily load it onto a Pi (there's even a special Pi OS - FPP) and run your show from that.


----------



## ZombieRaider (May 18, 2008)

Light O rama for computer based really cool shows....If you want to do something really simple like open the coffin and add a few lights with motion sensor then Fright Ideas has the best easy to use plug and play solution....ZR


----------



## RobinNilsson (Oct 30, 2018)

Well, it all depends on how much you are willing to spend?
I love Venue Magic SC+ since its controlling everything. I mean, everything.
Sound, Video, Light and Relays (trough dmx) 
The number of options you have with this software is amazing, and it´s easy to work with.

However, it´s not cheap. 1099 USD for the software.

Give us a budget and you will get the best answer


----------



## David_AVD (Jul 27, 2011)

Another vote for xLights. Free, lots of tutorials and can do all sorts of amazing things.


----------



## jonnyci (Mar 1, 2011)

Light O Rama - $$$$


----------



## crazymjb (Oct 27, 2003)

Light O Rama might be what I'm looking for, but probably not a "this year" project.


----------



## ThinBlueLineHaunter (Sep 12, 2018)

No. Definitely not a this year thing this close to Halloween. There is definitely a learning curve with it. If you are looking to do it for Christmas or next year join the light o Rama users group on Facebook. Lots of great help and you can find used controllers for sale. LOR also does a big spring sale. Make sure you wait till then before buying anything new straight from them.


----------



## Dcremer (Sep 1, 2019)

ghostlland820 said:


> There's a bit of a learning curve, but I use what ThinBlueLineHaunter suggested -- Light-O-Rama. Here's a get-acquainted video I made on using the controller and software:


Fantastic


----------



## jbaum (Feb 18, 2011)

I vote for LOR. There is a new version out (S5) and it is quite different that S4 so if your just starting I would go with the new version. I mostly use mine for the singing monsters.


----------



## ThinBlueLineHaunter (Sep 12, 2018)

jbaum said:


> I vote for LOR. There is a new version out (S5) and it is quite different that S4 so if your just starting I would go with the new version. I mostly use mine for the signing monsters.


Can you post a picture. I’ve never seen a display where the monsters are doing sign language...??


----------



## jbaum (Feb 18, 2011)

I still can't type with a broken thumb. How about singing monsters but if you want a link: http://www.holidaycoro.com/The-Singing-Monster-Quartet-p/2.htm


----------



## ozaz (Apr 26, 2016)

and if your looking for singing faces (amongst other things) also check - https://www.boscoyostudio.com/index.php or in Australia - https://www.extremelightingdisplays.com.au/ and https://gilbertengineeringusa.com/collections/halloween


----------

